# Adreanal Fatigue?



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi to you all. I have had DP for 6 months. It came on after starting with migraines, which I had every 2 to 3 days until i went onto preventative meds (this only treats the migraine not DP). My DP began after my second migraine with DR being the main symptom.
However, I just knew there was something physically/chemically underlying causing both my DP and my migraine. So i started research. Im sick of constantly guessing! I must also add that i do not suffer with anxiety and have never had a panic attack in my life.
With my DP, i noticed patterns would jump (like spotty carpets, gravel, stripy t-shirts ect) and days when i lie in i feel horendous! Light headed, alsost dizzy, hot/cold, REALLY Depersonalised, cant focus on anything, cant read as words wont stay still. I need the sleep though, i always get up feeling knackered but get more lively in the evenings. I took some time off work and woke up just to feed my horses in the mornings and for dinner in the eves. I dont always feel fatigued, but if undisturbed, i swear i would sleep for months!
The story behind my DP, i belive was an EXTREMLY stressful and traumatic relationship (Ended when i got ill and i havent heard from him since) and one of my doctors (a bit brash but always right) suggested stress as the cause but he never has time to explain to me. I had a notion recently that i may be suffering from ADRENAL FATIGUE. I must also mention that although the stress of the relationship has gone, i was promoted as manager at my job so despite the illness, took the oppertunity. I am more than happy in the job and love life (apart from DP) but I have not yet really given myslef a chance to recover. I did alot of previous research into 'metabolic disorder' for my horses, and came accross something called the 'circadian rhythm'. This peaks at midnight and lows at midday in a healthy creature. I noticed that when i lay in, i felt retched at lunchtime and perked up at night. My DP reflected this. When i began searching the internet for answers i researched 'migraine ' as i belived that this is what i was suffering from. I then found out about 'derpersoinalisation disorder', which according to more reserch is, in alot of people, a sub-symptom of generalised anxiety or panic disorders. The word 'seratonin' kept appearing in my migraine research but i never fully understood how this liked to my constant suffering. Interestingly, my hunches have been proved correct in the article below. I may be wrong about all of this so dont take it as gospel but I hope this gives some hope to those of you who, like me, are baffled by the cause of their DP.

Those who struggle with anxiety often state they feel fatigued or depleted. They feel flat, exhausted, foggy and lightheaded. Feelings of depersonalization often appear as one becomes frustrated and caught up in the cycle of worry and fear.
There is a logical explanation for these sensations and also a way to overcome the exhausted and unreal state one is now experiencing.
Explanation is of primary importance.
Those who struggle with anxiety often state they feel fatigued or depleted. They also struggle with feelings of unreality and brain fog. This drained sensation is caused by the combination of:
1 - Constant release of adrenaline, in response to the habit of fearful thinking.
2 - A significant decrease in serotonin due to continuous stressful thought, worry and poor diet/nutrition.
This is why so many who struggle with anxiety often find themselves in a state of depletion, due to the overall release of adrenaline. Every worried thought triggers a mild release of adrenaline and every panicky thought an even greater release. It makes perfect sense that one would experience symptoms of adrenal fatigue and depersonalization after a period of time.
Other Triggers:
Generalized Stress
Unresolved Pressures and Issues
Stressful People and Situations
Improper Diet and Nutrition, Refined and Processed Foods
Skipping Meals
Lack of Sleep
Illness
Medication
There is a definite pattern that makes this easy to identify.
One Begins to Experience the Symptoms of:
Feelings of Exhaustion, especially in the early part of day.
Emotionally Flat
Lack of Appetite
Insomnia
Inability to Concentrate
Dizziness and Lightheaded
Hypoglycemic Reactions- Reactive to foods high in carbohydrates.
Feelings of Unreality and Fogginess- Symptoms of Depersonalization
Believe it or not, with the proper approach, these sensations of depersonalization and adrenal fatigue actually dissipate quite quickly. A few corrections in diet/nutrition and behavior will place one back on track and the result is the reconciliation of the above symptoms.
It is important to know how to naturally repair both mind and body from both adrenal fatigue and feelings of brain fog, stemming from adrenal fatigue.
It is Best to Avoid:
Refined and Processed Foods
Caffeine: Coffee, Tea, Sodas, Chocolate
Stressful People
Stress in General
Carbohydrates without proteins. (combination buffers action of carb)
Stimulating Foods and Medications
Healing Regimen:
Retrain the Brain: Learn to switch off stress and replace it with productive behaviors.
Turn off the Racing Mind: Give the depersonalized mind a chance to refresh. Mind Clearing works.
Recreational Therapy in Moderation: Mild outdoor activities that stimulate mind and body. 
Anxiety Neutralizing Diet: Stabilizes Blood Sugar Levels, Non-Starchy Foods, Lean Proteins, Good Fats, Vegetables and Fruits. 
Serotonin Boosting Diet: Helps body manufacture serotonin in the brain, naturally (Anxiety Neutralizing Diet)
Proper Sleep and Relaxation
4-5 Small Meals a Day
Never Skip a Meal
Use Sea Salt 
Pure Water 
Supplements: B Complex, Vitamin E, Vitamin C, Multiple Vitamin
The mind and body are able to recharge and rejuvenate. It is up to you to make these changes in order to allow it to do so. Self-nurturing is necessary, especially after one has stressed the system with constant thoughts of fear and worry. It's time to break this habit, learn to retrain the brain, fuel the body with healthy foods and give both the mind and body a chance to refresh and revitalize.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

My bloodwork showed a super high Cortisol and Adrenalin. But I think it was because of the AD, Remeron increases the Noradrenalin, which also was very high.
Further examinations didn't reveal any pyhsical damage or tumors(that can cause increased values).


----------



## Saintx (Sep 20, 2010)

I notice that sometimes when I drink water and such it helps a little, same with sleeping.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

danxiety said:


> My bloodwork showed a super high Cortisol and Adrenalin. But I think it was because of the AD, Remeron increases the Noradrenalin, which also was very high.
> Further examinations didn't reveal any pyhsical damage or tumors(that can cause increased values).


I may be completly wrong but i am convinced that DP is bio-chemical rather than mental. Adrenalin will always be high before a blood test unless like me youve had about 100! Thee adrenal gland puts out around 50 different hormones. Doctors often misdignose it unless its at the critical level. 'They check adrenal function by testing ACTH levels, using a bell curve to recognize abnormal levels. This is where the problem occurs. ACTH tests only consider the top and bottom 2 percent of the curve abnormal, yet symptoms of adrenal malfunction occur after 15 percent of the mean on both sides of the curve. In other words, your adrenal glands can be functioning 20 percent below the mean and the rest of your body experiencing symptoms of adrenal fatigue, yet most mainstream physicians won't recognize that you have a problem.'
In a way, I hope I am wrong as many people are never right after the kind of trauma that causes adrenal misfuction, but as ive experianced this, its all i can think of.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

danxiety said:


> My bloodwork showed a super high Cortisol and Adrenalin. But I think it was because of the AD, Remeron increases the Noradrenalin, which also was very high.
> Further examinations didn't reveal any pyhsical damage or tumors(that can cause increased values).


No, I am wrong. I did a blood pressure and pupil dilation test which ruled out adrenal misfuction. I think im just looking as chronic fatigue syndrome. This comes on after 'long periods of stress' with 'flu like symptoms'. Exactly what i experienced.. No treatment and no cure=








Sorry, you dont want to know! Thanks for reading me going on and on


----------



## timemachine (Nov 2, 2010)

I have adrenal fatigue. It was severe; I've got it down to moderate now. I definitely see a corresponding link between DP and adrenal fatigue, I was thinking about this recently. The complete activation/vigilance sucks those adrenals dry!!


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

timemachine said:


> I have adrenal fatigue. It was severe; I've got it down to moderate now. I definitely see a corresponding link between DP and adrenal fatigue, I was thinking about this recently. The complete activation/vigilance sucks those adrenals dry!!


How did you find out that you have it? My 'home test' proved otherwise..

I did post this a while ago, and now I'm beginning to think that I have complex-PTSD or something.. I think, on balance, I'd rather be dealing with something physical, something in the body, like andrenal fatigue.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

You can't really rule out adrenal fatigue by a blood test because it only gives one example of your levels of cortisol at one time. You need to have a saliva test, which you basically spit in separate test tubes throughout the day. They measure your morning, mid-morning, afternoon, mid-afternoon, evening and look for a curve to see if you flat-line or are way too high during certain areas of the day. I'm willing to bet most of us are adrenal fatigued, especially if we're anxiety prone.

I'm going to be seeing a Hormone expert and having a ton of blood work done. I'll probably be doing Bioidentical Hormone Replacement Therapy. I have a co-worker who is currently doing this and her brain fog has subsided. She doesn't have Depersonalization, but does have major amount of anxiety, fatigue, stress and the rest of what a lot of us are suffering from. She swears by this and I've noticed a HUGE difference in her energy and social interactions with customers.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

staples said:


> You can't really rule out adrenal fatigue by a blood test because it only gives one example of your levels of cortisol at one time. You need to have a saliva test, which you basically spit in separate test tubes throughout the day. They measure your morning, mid-morning, afternoon, mid-afternoon, evening and look for a curve to see if you flat-line or are way too high during certain areas of the day. I'm willing to bet most of us are adrenal fatigued, especially if we're anxiety prone.
> 
> I'm going to be seeing a Hormone expert and having a ton of blood work done. I'll probably be doing Bioidentical Hormone Replacement Therapy. I have a co-worker who is currently doing this and her brain fog has subsided. She doesn't have Depersonalization, but does have major amount of anxiety, fatigue, stress and the rest of what a lot of us are suffering from. She swears by this and I've noticed a HUGE difference in her energy and social interactions with customers.


please give us an update on how this goes.


----------



## Steveo617 (Jun 14, 2011)

BusyBee said:


> Hi to you all. I have had DP for 6 months. It came on after starting with migraines, which I had every 2 to 3 days until i went onto preventative meds (this only treats the migraine not DP). My DP began after my second migraine with DR being the main symptom.
> However, I just knew there was something physically/chemically underlying causing both my DP and my migraine. So i started research. Im sick of constantly guessing! I must also add that i do not suffer with anxiety and have never had a panic attack in my life.
> With my DP, i noticed patterns would jump (like spotty carpets, gravel, stripy t-shirts ect) and days when i lie in i feel horendous! Light headed, alsost dizzy, hot/cold, REALLY Depersonalised, cant focus on anything, cant read as words wont stay still. I need the sleep though, i always get up feeling knackered but get more lively in the evenings. I took some time off work and woke up just to feed my horses in the mornings and for dinner in the eves. I dont always feel fatigued, but if undisturbed, i swear i would sleep for months!
> The story behind my DP, i belive was an EXTREMLY stressful and traumatic relationship (Ended when i got ill and i havent heard from him since) and one of my doctors (a bit brash but always right) suggested stress as the cause but he never has time to explain to me. I had a notion recently that i may be suffering from ADRENAL FATIGUE. I must also mention that although the stress of the relationship has gone, i was promoted as manager at my job so despite the illness, took the oppertunity. I am more than happy in the job and love life (apart from DP) but I have not yet really given myslef a chance to recover. I did alot of previous research into 'metabolic disorder' for my horses, and came accross something called the 'circadian rhythm'. This peaks at midnight and lows at midday in a healthy creature. I noticed that when i lay in, i felt retched at lunchtime and perked up at night. My DP reflected this. When i began searching the internet for answers i researched 'migraine ' as i belived that this is what i was suffering from. I then found out about 'derpersoinalisation disorder', which according to more reserch is, in alot of people, a sub-symptom of generalised anxiety or panic disorders. The word 'seratonin' kept appearing in my migraine research but i never fully understood how this liked to my constant suffering. Interestingly, my hunches have been proved correct in the article below. I may be wrong about all of this so dont take it as gospel but I hope this gives some hope to those of you who, like me, are baffled by the cause of their DP.
> ...


----------



## Steveo617 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mine feels like cancer or sumthin. I eat fine sleep when Eva I want. But this dnt go away n idk if I even have this?


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Steveo617 said:


> Mine feels like cancer or sumthin. I eat fine sleep when Eva I want. But this dnt go away n idk if I even have this?


Most people with Dp fear brain damage, etc. Go to your doctor to rule out disorders, better safe than sorry.

If you are free of a disorder and you fit many symptoms it is likelythat you have DP, but not cirtainly caused by adrenal fatigue. Thats what I'm trying to find out!


----------



## rawlex (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you might be on to something there BusyBee, the 'being constantly on edge' can be really exhausting, and adrenal fatigue sounds like a good description. I also wonder if one can develop somewhat of an adrenal addiction from this as well. I found myself in a strangely calm state today, and instead of just enjoying it, I was concerned as to why I wasn't dp/anxious like normal. Stupid as it sounds, I seemed to actively seek out the panic that I've become so familiar with. Scared of being calm, that's a new one for me


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

rawlex said:


> I think you might be on to something there BusyBee, the 'being constantly on edge' can be really exhausting, and adrenal fatigue sounds like a good description. I also wonder if one can develop somewhat of an adrenal addiction from this as well. I found myself in a strangely calm state today, and instead of just enjoying it, I was concerned as to why I wasn't dp/anxious like normal. Stupid as it sounds, I seemed to actively seek out the panic that I've become so familiar with. Scared of being calm, that's a new one for me


lol, not funny really but gotta have a sense of humour! Funny you say that, because we literally do thrive off stress (adrenalin) and it makes us feel like we are strong enough to fight.. then it hits crunch point and, oh boy.. here we go.

I have recently gone to see a nutritional therapist (I call it 'the desperation clinic') and from my answers to many questions on various symptoms, responses to foods etc she 'diagnosed' adrenal fatigue.

I am super healthy, at least I thought I was; I dont drink, don't smoke, take some excersise (I have horses and work in a job which requires constant walking around) I sleep well (maybe a little too well), I eat a balanced diet, I'm ideal weight etc etc.

She looked at my 'ideal diet':

Breakfast: Banana
Lunch: Chicken sandwich
Snack: Peach
Dinner: Fish, potatoes, veg

And pointed out this: My glucose levels are yo-yo-ing drastically. I will go hours with no food (which I thought was a sign that I was being healthy) and that is possibly why the adrenals are stuggling to recoup.

I'm not saying I'm right still, but she said alot of my results pointed in that direction, and many of probabaly are not giving ourselfs a chance even when we think we are.


----------



## tmmontgomery (Jun 14, 2011)

This is very interesting. I have been suffering with DP for a very long time and I have always had a theory that it had something to do with adrenaline because I always feel on the edge at the same time that I feel the most depersonalized. Like right now, it seems like I can't sit still, I'm very nervous, and giddy. I have moments where I feel kinda of like "wooahhh", kind of lightheaded, like a rush, but it only lasts for maybe a second. I have always thought I've had some kind of adrenaline problem. I have had a really good workup this go around, with lots of imaging and blood work done, all to no avail.

I think you should run with this one, it sounds like a good connection. I always feel like CFS is a lazy diagnosis. Not saying your lazy, I'm just saying it always seems like doctors diagnose CFS when they can't think of anything else. Also check out chronic/undiagnosed Lyme disease, some of the symptoms are very interesting. I have had many thoughts about how I might have it because I have had "herxing" symptoms, that is waning and waxing of symptoms that come and go every so often. Check it out, it's definitely interesting if anything else!


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

tmmontgomery said:


> This is very interesting. I have been suffering with DP for a very long time and I have always had a theory that it had something to do with adrenaline because I always feel on the edge at the same time that I feel the most depersonalized. Like right now, it seems like I can't sit still, I'm very nervous, and giddy. I have moments where I feel kinda of like "wooahhh", kind of lightheaded, like a rush, but it only lasts for maybe a second. I have always thought I've had some kind of adrenaline problem. I have had a really good workup this go around, with lots of imaging and blood work done, all to no avail.
> 
> I think you should run with this one, it sounds like a good connection. I always feel like CFS is a lazy diagnosis. Not saying your lazy, I'm just saying it always seems like doctors diagnose CFS when they can't think of anything else. Also check out chronic/undiagnosed Lyme disease, some of the symptoms are very interesting. I have had many thoughts about how I might have it because I have had "herxing" symptoms, that is waning and waxing of symptoms that come and go every so often. Check it out, it's definitely interesting if anything else!


So glad to hear that you also think that this dreadful set of symptoms also arise from a physical underlying problem, and not just lay down and accepted that you've gone totally 'round the bend.

Dr Bee has already checked lyme, I went to my GP and told him I would like a test for it- but negative. Thanks for the suggestion though, info on lyme needs to be widely spread becuase if you dont catch it early your pretty doomed.

CFS seems to be a particular set of unexplained symptoms, with no apparent underlying cause except for perhaps a virus... or in our case stress. I prefur to call it Post Viral fatigue or in my case, post stress fatigue!

YOur story seems to indicate that adrenal fatigue could be the case, i also get lightheaded especially when I take exercise, get stressed or stand up quickly (but this only happens sometimes- I think i should keep a diary because there is probably something im doing or i should say NOT doing that causes it to worsen)

Mind you im not doing much to help myself if this is the case, i just dont have time to eat let alone eat well. My body seems to be getting enough nutrition because its weighty enough!









Another thing she told me is to cut out caffine because any stimulant will out stress on the adrenals and lower blood sugar. Its going to be hard because if I dont have a cup of tea I get a pounding headache- a clear sign im addicted.

Hope this helps and hope you find the answers soon.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Busybee thanks so much. I know realize why I am always so drained of energy!

I have BAD anxiety and OCD with my DP/DR

- Jayden


----------

